

I Open-Sourced My Phaser-Powered HTML5 Game - zackproser
http://www.zackproser.com/blog/article/I-Open-Sourced-My-Phaser-HTML5-Game

======
zackproser
@lewis9029 - Phaser is a joy to develop with because of how well put together
it is. The main advantage to using it is that you'll reap the benefit of a
veteran game developer's many years of experience rather than having to
implement tweens, spritemaps, groups, physics, etc, on your own.

Though I haven't built a turn-based game with it myself yet, I know others
have and it would basically save you time and allow you to focus on the logic
that makes your game unique.

@deificx - Thanks for letting me know. I'll look into this.

@TheSisb2 - Thanks. Glad you'll find it useful.

~~~
INTPenis
Space bar should click on Start whenever that's the only option available.
It's a small detail but it would be better not to have to reach for the mouse.

~~~
zackproser
Good idea - Thanks

------
hellbanner
Good post. I've been pondering making posts like this for a book -- HN would
you pay for code breakdowns of completed games with source code provided?
(Personally I bought the gameprogrammingpatterns.com book but I might be an
exception in this crowd)

~~~
zackproser
Thanks - I was thinking of doing something similar. I think there is value in
doing the legwork of organizing all this material into a coherent, step by
step type of guide / book. The information obviously exists elsewhere in
scattered pieces - but I believe devs would pay to have it curated sanely for
them.

------
freehunter
Phaser really is fantastic. I'm not much of a programmer but I'm able to churn
out some pretty decent projects with it. It's really nice.

~~~
zackproser
It is. It's apparent how much effort went into it when you build a project
with it and realize how much of the nitty gritty has been abstracted away for
you.

------
lewisl9029
Thanks for sharing!

I'm curious though: what would a game engine like Phaser offer over general-
purpose web app frameworks for building turn-based games (other than maybe
performance)?

I've been toying with the idea of a turn-based co-op rogue-like using web
technologies. I was considering just using some React-based framework and lots
of fancy custom CSS to build it, since it leverages my existing knowledge and
experience much better.

------
phantom_oracle
Apart from the source-code being open-sourced, the game really is fun as well.

I haven't gotten far enough, but I hope it becomes more challenging with alien
rockets that try to attack you or something.

kudos to author for a cool game.

~~~
zackproser
Thanks phantom_oracle! If you stick it through into level 2 you will indeed
get alien rockets lobbed at you :)

~~~
phantom_oracle
I did get to level 2 :)

Have you considered making the alien-bot more dynamic or perhaps adding more
bots?

Also, what about adding the ability to destroy bots too?

------
TheSisb2
This is a really great write-up! Thank you very much for sharing. I've always
wanted to make a game with Phaser, this will definitely come in handy!

------
gluelogic
Thanks for doing this. I am planning on getting into Phaser really soon and I
will definitely be reading this source code.

~~~
zackproser
Sure thing. Glad it will be of some help. While there are lots of good Phaser
code samples available, my goal was to provide a completed project to make it
clear how everything fits together.

------
deificx
This page is really hard to read on mobile (android chrome). There's basically
one word per line.

~~~
zackproser
Thanks for pointing this out. Should be fixed now.

